# A few Catts from the past few months...



## Scooby5757 (May 30, 2013)

Some highlights from what has bloomed out the past few months. This is beginning the fourth year where I've had a hand in working with the Rutgers collection, and we're starting to see some results.

C. Alice B. DuPont 'Waldor' HCC/AOS on left and what we believe is Wendy Patterson on the right. The Wendy Patterson grows like a weed and blooms on maturing growths. It gets divided every year and I feel there is a piece in bloom more often than not.





Two little snot-sized pieces Alice B. DuPont got potted up together and one just finished blooming. Flower was barely any smaller on this plant than the one shown above.





A just opening Lc. Cahamiana 'Azure Skies' AM/AOS.





Group shot of the cousins that are in there prime right now.
(A coerulea Lc. Canhamiana semi-alba, Canhamiana 'Azure Skies', an unstaked Canhamiana semi-alba, and L. purpurata var. striata up top.





Something small, Orpetii x cernua - Charmingly colored flowers. 








Something big, Myrmecophila tibicnis - These spikes are 8'+ and extend up to the roof and bend to accomodate. When I stand on the benches (three feet high) to peak into hanging stuff, the difference in temp is big. I mean it's hot. These flowers are another 8' up and they hang in there.








Slc. Clive Brown (Horace x Orpetii)


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 30, 2013)

C. National Geographic 'Waldor'



(Yeah I cheated for the pic. The doral usually doesn't stand straight, so I gave it some help for the photo.)




C. Nancy Off 'Linwood' AM/AOS (89 pts)
Getting ready...



Just starting...



And this is as good as it got...well picture-wise




One of the best flowerings of C. Bow Bells 'July' I've seen it do. Only one flower on the inflorescence, but it was a damn good one.




Group shot...




Lc. Gold Digger 'Orchid Jungle' HCC/AOS - Took first in small-flowered Catts at the Philly Flower show this year. Here it is staged in the new Horticourt. 




Lc. Harold Carlson










Appleblossoms!!!!




ID anyone??? Obviously bifoliate, but I don't have pics of plant.


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 30, 2013)

California Girl x walkeriana (alba I think)




and L. purpurata v. striata


----------



## eggshells (May 30, 2013)

Damn, those are nice. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## eOrchids (May 30, 2013)

Stunning Cattleya collection, Ty!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2013)

eOrchids said:


> Stunning Cattleya collection, Ty!!!


I agree!

Love, especially, the striata.


----------



## Justin (May 30, 2013)

What a sight!


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

Great variety of flowers!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 31, 2013)

what a wonderful display in you GH. Its lovely. Congrats.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 2, 2013)

OM..., I just had a CATTLEYA dream, or were those pics in our forum !??

:clap::clap: Wonderful :clap::clap:!

Jean

(any tips for getting tibicinis to bloom?)


----------



## Secundino (Jun 2, 2013)

Wondeful!!

Do you have the name of the little green-white Encyclia in one of the first pics?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jun 2, 2013)

I believe you are talking about Epidendrum floribundum.


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2013)

KAABOOOM!!!

Awesome Catt blowout:clap::clap:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jun 3, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> OM..., I just had a CATTLEYA dream, or were those pics in our forum !??
> 
> :clap::clap: Wonderful :clap::clap:!
> 
> ...



Benign neglect...go full out on sun, good luck cooking it...this one get a very healthy dose, it stays high in the gh so it stays warm, and I am lighter with water in the summer. This ones gotta be 20ish if not more. Once, long ago it was growing in a 10 inch clay pot, which is still in there if you dig. We just let it ramble.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 11, 2013)

Epidendrum floribundum! Thats charming, too! Thanks!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice Ti. I'm in Spotswood almost every weekend. Is the Orchid collection in New Brunswick?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome catts!!! :clap:


----------

